
99.95% of DMCA Takedown Notices Are Bot-Generated Bullshit Buckshot - ohjeez
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170223/06160336772/google-report-995-percent-dmca-takedown-notices-are-bot-generated-bullshit-buckshot.shtml
======
jrnichols
"Why isn't Google requiring CAPTCHA on the notices? They ARE supposed to be
filed by humans after all, no?"

This is true. We humans have to deal with the Google captcha stuff all the
time, and so should DMCA report filers. It's only fair. There shouldn't be any
sort of automated submission process, because clearly it's being abused
constantly. Of course, it was a Hollywood funded "law" anyway, so no surprise.

